# Staple gun for fence posts



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Built an enclosed garden last fall using cemented in 4x4s. For the wire fencing, I was originally thinking I could just hammer in the galvanized staples. When I tried, it was creating way too much bounce on the whole post. I then figured I'd staple it to my posts all the way around. Thought I could rent such a gun from Home Depot-they don't carry anything to do the job. Anyone know of a place in the metro area which might carry some gun like this? Or have another idea on how to secure this?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I lean on or put tension on the offside of what I'm driving fence staples into. Call it being a backer.
Closing the staples to about a 3/8-1/2 inch gap helps too. (Your post's density will factor in how wide a gap works best).
If they are too wide or spread , then you're beating a drum more than driving a staple.

Most my posts are not cemented. So it can be done!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

There is no fence staple gun that i'm aware of. Possibly 12ga framing staples? But I don't know if they make those galvanized? 

When I stapled my fence to the posts I used the galvanized fence staples. I had to hold them in place with pliers to start them. Once started it wasn't as bad. I also just stapled mine to 2x4s (for my chicken run) that weren't cemented it in. It's a PIA. Not gonna lie.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Why not use a pneumatic staple gun, it's an enclosed garden, not a buffalo coral.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

TrailMarker said:


> Why not use a pneumatic staple gun, it's an enclosed garden, not a buffalo coral.


You ain't never had a wild mater!? Phew son...... them boys get rowdy.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Eight foot rebar is cheap, sink them next to your post and staple post the rebar. Then you can pound your heart away.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Just gotta be smarter than the post.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Bucman said:


> Just gotta be smarter than the post.


Where were you to not tell me that fifty years ago? l.o.l..


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

The Staples are not galvanized but I use them for 2" poultry netting around trees and shrubs.





__





Search Results for ryobi airstrike staple gun at The Home Depot


Search Results for ryobi airstrike staple gun at The Home Depot



www.homedepot.com





They also may rent something similar but a different manufacturer. Being cordless enables me to use it anywhere on the property. I also use DeWalt staples in it which believe may have a non corrosive coating (goldish) on the Staples. Like was posted a backing or wait tell August when the ground is solid. If you would have installed it when the ground was frozen you could have hammered them in. Now you may want to consider a pneumatic or electric stapler. Some around my apple trees have been up for 5 years, so it maybe something to consider.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Pick up a small bag of 2 hole steel electrical clamps used for pinning small communication wire and use a cordless drill to shoot some 1/2" wood screws to secure them, your thumbs will thank you.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Go get a box of 1.25 galvanized screws, a box of washers and screw the wire in place. Or get some cedar and screw through that to hold the fence up.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

hommer23 said:


> Go get a box of 1.25 galvanized screws, a box of washers and screw the wire in place. Or get some cedar and screw through that to hold the fence up.


This is what I did on my duck coup. I got tired of beating myself up fighting with those damn fence staples and had a pile of deck screws left over from the initial construction. The nice thing is you can angle the screw to tighten up the fence at the same time, if that is important.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Fence Fastener Videos | Cat's Claw Fasteners, LLC


Cat’s Claw Fasteners has resourceful fence fasteners videos on our site. The videos are supposed to help people through the fence building process.




fencingstaples.com


----------

